# Interesting, fun-loving people to party with before Ramadan



## Jonas84 (Mar 18, 2011)

Hello everyone. It is my first year in Dubai and I have been very busy in my new job that I did not get enough time to party. Now that my colleagues are telling me that clubs close their doors in Ramadan I am determined to make the most out of the next few days.

I am working on my thesis and should be studying instead, but to party one last time before Ramadan is the least I can ask for. In Ramadan, I will be having two days off per week and hence I will have more time to study.

The problem is: I do not feel like going out alone, and hence I am looking for healthy and dance-loving people to party with (mixed: men and women). I am a 27 year old male, single, and Agnostic. Recently I have been to the Warehouse club and I like the place. The price is good (no entrance fee for women-accompanied guests, 32 dirhams for a pint of beer, etc.), the dance floor is big, and there are less prostitutes.

Is it too late to gather a group of interested people?

As for my expectations: I would like to party with anyone who drinks less, dances more, speaks good English, and who's confident enough to act normally and be him/herself in a club. Preferably I would like to go out with 2+ girls and 1+ guys.

If you are looking for someone to party with as well but want to change the place please suggest a different club (as long as the price is okay). Just put in mind that my main objective is dancing & not drinking. Usually one pint of beer does the job for me (two make me tipppppssssssy that I cannot walk in a straight line haha )

More words about myself: I am straightforward, goofy, and tend to talk too much. My female colleagues insist that I am gay but I am not 

EDIT: My profile shows that I am originally from Denmark but I am not! I do not know how to correct this I could not find an edit button!


----------



## beaniebops (May 16, 2011)

You should check out the Thursday Night Drinks group, they have a facebook page and I believe there is an event this thursday night. If your not from Denmark....where are you from?


----------



## Jonas84 (Mar 18, 2011)

beaniebops said:


> You should check out the Thursday Night Drinks group, they have a facebook page and I believe there is an event this thursday night. If your not from Denmark....where are you from?


Looks really nice, I sent a request to join the group. However, it seems like it's more about socializing and getting to know each other which is cool but I can still do this in Ramadan. For the time being I want to partaaaay haha 

As for your question: I am originally from Syria, holding a Jordanian passport, but lived most of my life in Saudi Arabia (to a very religious Muslim family). Nevertheless, I managed to end up as an Agnostic living in Dubai. As you can see, my complicated "origin story" and my weird choices defeat most people's effort to categorize me which is awesome, muahahahaha 

Right now I am working as barista in Dubai while writing my thesis. I am doing a Masters in computer engineering.

Enough about me, now let's get back to party. Do you wanna party with me before Ramadan?


----------



## beaniebops (May 16, 2011)

Jonas84 said:


> Looks really nice, I sent a request to join the group. However, it seems like it's more about socializing and getting to know each other which is cool but I can still do this in Ramadan. For the time being I want to partaaaay haha
> 
> As for your question: I am originally from Syria, holding a Jordanian passport, but lived most of my life in Saudi Arabia (to a very religious Muslim family). Nevertheless, I managed to end up as an Agnostic living in Dubai. As you can see, my complicated "origin story" and my weird choices defeat most people's effort to categorize me which is awesome, muahahahaha
> 
> ...


I am not in Dubai right now, I won't be back until the last week of Ramadan, but I'm sure you will find someone to party with you. Good luck.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

This will be your last chance to party before Ramadan so you had better get your dancing shoes on,


----------



## Jonas84 (Mar 18, 2011)

Have been already out for more than two weeks, I am just looking for company.

Let's see if I can get some


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

It's not the end of the world! You of all people should know that the Holy Month of Ramadan only lasts 30 days. So I really don't understand the rush to party one last time before Ramadan.

Also, you're doing your thesis and a Master's degree but can't figure out how to edit where you're from? That's odd. You can edit it in the "User CP" on the top left hand of this page. 

Have fun and hope you do get to go out and party one last time before Ramadan


----------



## Jonas84 (Mar 18, 2011)

Surely it is not the end of the world. I mean, I have already been working for 3 months without party and I am not dead so obviously I can live another month without partying.

Yet you miss that I work 10+ hours a day and struggle to study in the remaining of the day. I think I deserve some relief... And the fact I am already in need of this innocent relief prior to the beginning of the Holly month as you call it explains why I want to go out before the month starts.

I think that the misunderstanding comes from projecting your impressions on me which you got from other people. I am not a big drinker as I mentioned earlier and I really just want to dance. If you do not want to party with me then I understand but I do not get why you have to judge the appropriateness of my need to party.

Anyway today I am having a very bad neck pain, most probably because of my long working hours and I might not be able to party even alone before Ramadan starts. Obviously I am not very lucky. However, if there is someone less conservative than the ones replying so far who would like to entertain my offer then maybe we can go out if my neck started to get better.


----------



## Jonas84 (Mar 18, 2011)

I tried to edit my details but it said that I cannot do so because I am a junior member. It is not me who designed the forum so I should not be blamed for its peculiarities, not mentioning trying to underestimate my intelligence after you underestimated my willing to party :^S


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Jonas84 said:


> I tried to edit my details but it said that I cannot do so because I am a junior member. It is not me who designed the forum so I should not be blamed for its peculiarities, not mentioning trying to underestimate my intelligence after you underestimated my willing to party :^S


Seriously, the flag thing is very easy to change. Just go to your profile, and click on the little 'pencils' that appear next to 'expat from country' and 'expat to country'. You got the expat to country part right, after all, so you should know how to do this


----------



## Jonas84 (Mar 18, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Seriously, the flag thing is very easy to change. Just go to your profile, and click on the little 'pencils' that appear next to 'expat from country' and 'expat to country'. You got the expat to country part right, after all, so you should know how to do this


You do not understand. Only now I am able to do this because I have more than 5 posts. It is a stupid design! Even people with less than 5 posts sometimes need to correct something in their details!

And please stop telling me in one million ways that I am stupid


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Jonas84 said:


> You do not understand. Only now I am able to do this because I have more than 5 posts. It is a stupid design! Even people with less than 5 posts sometimes need to correct something in their details!
> 
> And please stop telling me in one million ways that I am stupid


Nobody is calling you stupid, and is not my fault if you feel that way.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

If you're not a Dane, is your name still Jonas?

I feel like I don't know you any more


----------



## Jonas84 (Mar 18, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Nobody is calling you stupid, and is not my fault if you feel that way.


I thought you said "after all, you should know how to do this". Going back to the sentence now it seems a bit different. I guess I read too fast


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

He's the Bonus Jonas


----------



## Jonas84 (Mar 18, 2011)

Gavtek said:


> If you're not a Dane, is your name still Jonas?
> 
> I feel like I don't know you any more


Hahahahahaha in fact my name is not Jonas it is just a nickname. I like the name though.

If you will ask me about my real name I will tell you, but it is hard to pronounce.


----------



## Jonas84 (Mar 18, 2011)

For those who're interested my neck is getting better and I am going out with two of my coworkers tonight. A chubby Indian coworker said that tonight will be a Desi night at the Warehouse club which kind of turned me off but I guess I am going there anyway. I'd like also to mention that before I post in this forum, I actually did put on ad on Dubizzle. My ad was entitled "Fun-loving people to party with before Ramdan". Yesterday or the day before the ad was removed and my account blocked. I submitted a question through the technical feedback form asking about the reason and the answer was that my ad was "indecent". The person said Dubizzle was not a dating website.

I was tempted to clarify that I explicitly mentioned that I was not looking for a date, but then thought that I would just let it go, khalas, no need for troublemaking muahahahaha ::a goofy smile::

But it stays a mystery to me why I failed to find interested people here. Maybe my offer was a bit creepy hahaha

And ooh, thanks to the dear member who reminded me that the "Holly month of Ramadan" lasts only for 30 days, that was a thoughtful comment :hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:



Take care and bye.


----------



## ky1976 (Jun 2, 2011)

Well Jonas.. Am happy that you finally figured it all out :claps:

And more than that the fact that your neck is better and you are partying!!! Cheers man


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Ooh its Fairy themenight at the Warehouse tonight


----------



## Jonas84 (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks guys and sorry for the Desi night comment. It's just that it's not my style.

So Pamela is it or isn't it a Desi night? Cause the Indian coworker seemed confident, she said every Friday night is a Desi night in the Warehouse club. Is this true?


----------



## ky1976 (Jun 2, 2011)

Jonas.. A tip.. Wear your jumping shoes and don't forget to carry your wings. To catch up with all the fairies. 

Good luck dude


----------

